# Demote an SBS server



## XTom_TomX (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello Team,
I have a new SBS server coming into my network, and as I already have a Domain Controller,
need to ensure that the SBS server plays nice with everyone.
I was thinking two methods:

1. Demote the SBS server

2. Or, even more simply, just turn off all of the DC services on the SBS server prior to joining it to the domain..

Question:
What is the flaw with method 2?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There is only one correct way to do this. You must add the SBS server into the existing domain and then transfer ALL the FSMO roles to the SBS server. SBS like no one else as its master, it is the epitome of Invictus.


----------



## XTom_TomX (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.
What if I simply turn off all the services, or as well, just not join it to the domain?
The scenario here is, this is a server being brought over by a new client who previously used it as the PDC, and for exchange, everything.
But at this time, all they need to use it for is a for a file server and applications.
I have read the documentation on integrating the SBS server into existing AD, but I don't wish to do this.
What do you think about simply turning off the services and/or uninstalling DNS, AD, DHCP, so forth on the SBS?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I don't remember the exact figures but If you don't join an SBS server to a domain after a certain number of days it will reboot itself on a schedule just to make you mad. Like I said, SBS plays second fiddle to no one, not installing AD is not an option with SBS.


----------



## XTom_TomX (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes,
It's seems that this is a sticky pickle.
However, I DID read that it will only start to reboot itself if it detects another domain
controller, which it would not if not on the domain..
However, I am worried that NOT joining it to the domain will have the same effect as you
stated.
Would you possibly have a link to some further documentation?
The only thing I could find was mentioning that IF you join to a domain..it will
reboot every hour.

Thanks again!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It's really not that hard to join it, transfer the FSMO roles, and demote the old server (unless it is a 2000 server). I'm not sure an SBS server would even be functional if it is not in a domain.


----------



## XTom_TomX (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, indeed that would be ideal to demote it, however I am adding it to an existing network..
argggg..

methinks the client will have to unload his apps, and purchase win2008.
Grr.I just want to use it as a file server..
damn you Microsoft and your mixed role pricing!

Thanks man,

Tom


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It's not so much the mixed role pricing it's that 2008 doesn't communicate well with 2000, at least that is what I gather from the articles I have read. At first it wasn't possible at all, apparently now the 2000 forest can be adprepped domainprepped to talk to 2008, perhaps you can keep both but you would still need to transfer all the roles to SBS.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

SBS won't trust another domain, that doesn't mean it won't join domains with existing DC's.

There is an article here for SBS 2003, >> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884453

SBS is heavy though if you're using it purely as a file server.


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, it would have to be a DC itself though as srhoades said...

Do you not have a spare licence for a redundant PC that you could use even if it's XP Pro (If it's just a file server), heck, even Windows Home Server could be a possible option (might get brownie points if you set up the server to take a backup of his machine too).

The author of the SBS 2008 Administrator's Companion cover the use of Home Server as a storage solution and promote it as much as they're allowed to in a book about SBS.


----------

